# Smoked Pork Butt Internal Temp Chart



## cororumrex (Jul 2, 2011)

I don't know if anyone would be interested in this. But I logged my temperatures every 15 minutes through my whole smoke. You can see that I plateau around 155*. I smoked in a Electric Red Bullet. Smoked until 165* and then wrapped it up in foil and went to 208* All in all about 13.5 Hours. It was a 9lb butt. I have it resting now before I pull it.

Enjoy...








Jordan


----------



## jjwdiver (Jul 2, 2011)

a bit of work but its cool to see the progress - thanks for sharing!


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jul 2, 2011)

That is kinda cool!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 3, 2011)

That's kinda cool!


----------



## hailcorduroy (Jul 3, 2011)

Why did I look at this?  Now I'm going to have to do this and I'm regretting not doing it for my current smoke.  Perfect for my anal retentive personality.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 3, 2011)

Very cool! Nice job putting that together.


----------



## cororumrex (Jul 5, 2011)

Next is to figure out how to data log it into excel and record ambient temp. :)


----------

